# Fairmile Talk



## night crawler (Feb 19, 2015)

This is to let you know there is a talk coming up next week on the 27th Feb called Victorian Asylum. It's being given by Mark Stevens from the Berkshire Records Office who wrote a book on the subject. If it's anythink like his last one they it will be worth going to. More details in the link
http://www.cholseycdt.org.uk/whatson/entry/history-talks-1-mark-stevens
This will be the first of four talks give at the Great Hall in Fairmile. The second in a couple of months is but Ian Wheeler who is publishing a book in May on Fairmile (some of my photos feature)
The third buy a lady whose mother worked there and she wrote biography on it 
and the fourth by yours Truly around October about my blog work though I may well update the talk from what I did before.. If your lost for somting to do that night and live in the area then give them a ring at the link above. 
http://forgottenfairmile.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/the-mortuary.html


----------



## buseng (Feb 20, 2015)

Hope it's ok to put the link here, there was an article & photos about Fairmile on the local paper website yesterday.
http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/berkshire-history/life-lunatic-asylum-fair-mile-8672157


----------



## night crawler (Feb 20, 2015)

I know you from the Reading Forum. No problem I think they will be glad of the publicity


----------



## Sectionate (Feb 21, 2015)

Haven't seen any photos of the morgue in years!!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 22, 2015)

Thats because few people realised where it was and it was boarded up. They unborded it to let me and my friend take photos. I walked past it for years as a kid an never knew it was there


----------

